# Holograms, how bad have you seen?



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Always great to have your camera to hand.
Spotted this the other day and had to take some photos:























































So have you got worse :wave:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

:doublesho :doublesho  fook me that is bad


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

brill idea ,buffer trail and hologram competition ,i see a ghost in the first pic


----------



## panholio (Apr 22, 2006)

Holy buffer trails! That is immense - how can someone have finished doing that and thought it was ok?!!!


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

That's bad..... 

A guy in work had a hologram running across his roof and bonnet and he thought it was a brilliant effect!! Pity the fool.... !! I had to put him right about what it was.....


----------



## blaze1235 (Oct 1, 2006)

Mrs MR2 was Pretty bad before we got our hands in it


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

:doublesho jees was the vectra worked on by Stevie Wonder


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

great buffer trails!! 
not seen any like that since i saw a black polo a chap proudly parked in tesco's! smile soon fell from his face when i pointed out how badly it had been machined!!!

saw some great holograms on a rover 75 that one of the rover guys did in a rush and ended up spending more time rebuffing to remove them then he did int he first place!!


----------



## needspeedindeed (Jul 1, 2007)

What's the best way to remove them?:newbie:


----------



## tomchurchman (Dec 23, 2006)

my car upon returning from the bodyshop for an insurance repair job:

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t40/PeePeeTom/IMG_0816.jpg

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t40/PeePeeTom/IMG_0819.jpg


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

needspeedindeed said:


> What's the best way to remove them?:newbie:


a finer polish, fully broken down and halogens


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

yup, an ultra fine polish normally does the tric, and someone that knows what they are doing!!!!!


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

tomchurchman said:


> my car upon returning from the bodyshop for an insurance repair job:
> 
> http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t40/PeePeeTom/IMG_0816.jpg
> 
> http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t40/PeePeeTom/IMG_0819.jpg


Take it you hit the roof

Should hope at least they got someone to detail it correctly:wall: :wall:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I always remember a guy on another forum boasting that his car was so 'clean' he could see a prism effect all over the paintwork :lol:


----------



## tomchurchman (Dec 23, 2006)

Sent it back with about 10 other faults. Now its back to me, still hologrammed, so i've invested in a PC. It should be looking sexual in a couple of weeks!!


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

I got one too! Saw it past weekend at Nürburgring


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

That last one made me cringe.


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Best i've ever seen were on a Black Mercedes-McLaren SLR, they where beautifully implimented. The whole car looked like it was covered in fish scales. The car had been bought from Motorhouse in Shipley, don't know if they offer this service in house or the owner commissoned the wrong person!


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

A20 LEE said:


> Best i've ever seen were on a Black Mercedes-McLaren SLR, they where beautifully implimented. The whole car looked like it was covered in fish scales. The car had been bought from Motorhouse in Shipley, don't know if they offer this service in house or the owner commissoned the wrong person!


i work just behind that garage lee,and iv'e seen the valeter that works there,he drives an integra type r,should a seen the RR phantom in sunlight too


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow some nasty trails there.
I took a pic of a new car a few years back with hologramming so bad that you could see them in the shade.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Here's a couple for you all :lol:





































and a Porsche straight from a Porsche main dealer bodyshop.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

It's incredible that most of these buffer trails, holograms etc have been caused by dealer valeters & body shops, who's staff actually use buffers every day and will have probably been trained by a time served bodyshop foreman! The quality of work is appalling. Does the entire blind population of the UK work in our nations bodyshops??


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

My old man had his CL600 done by Parc Ferme, looks pretty much like that! Awful...just trying to get him to let me have a go


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

OMG i just wonder what is going through a man mind when he realizes what he's done to the car,i mean don't u just see the result,what is that man going to say to the owner ?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> a finer polish, fully broken down and halogens


Even halogens miss buffer trails at times, which is why i always use my L.E.D torch for the final inspection 



Brazo said:


> I always remember a guy on another forum boasting that his car was so 'clean' he could see a prism effect all over the paintwork :lol:


PMSL!!


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

That's why I check the car outside after each panel is done.
I must get a LED torch


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Experience ! Hard work, passion, and dedication ! Plus the right power tools ,pads , polishes ! :thumb:


----------



## 1000lakes (May 12, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> It's incredible that most of these buffer trails, holograms etc have been caused by dealer valeters & body shops, who's staff actually use buffers every day and will have probably been trained by a time served bodyshop foreman! The quality of work is appalling. Does the entire blind population of the UK work in our nations bodyshops??


Not only in the UK... :tumbleweed: 
I guess the basic reason for this is they wouldn't care less, it looks shiny enough for most people.
However there are still shops left who take pride in their work.


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

And I thought the paint of my father's car was bad  .


----------

